# M.I.A.B. Bank



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's finished photos of My Monster in a Box Coin Bank.




























Materials:
Wooden Box (About $5)
Chains (Clearence Jewrly Stuff in Wal-Mart Craft Section, $1)
Paint (I already had it)

This is a very easy project to do in your spare time. All you have to do is paint your design on it as detailed or simple as you like, hot glue on the chains, and put a slot in the top (which I didn't do yet haha)

If you really want you can put cloth in the bottom before you start to prevent the coin clunks when you drop 'em in


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow. Can you resize the pictures? 1600x1200 pixels is hard to see on some screens.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks and I resized them Haunti


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

So when you drop a coin in does it trigger a prop timer to shake the box and play an MP3 of the monster growling??

Perhaps a mini fogger and some red/yellow leds??

Seriously, a cool little bank!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Coooool


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Good job...I like your graphics


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Is the money you save for your Halloween props? Kewl idea.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

oooooohh its adorible! I may have to make one to guard my change!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

scareme said:


> Is the money you save for your Halloween props? Kewl idea.


Yes it's for my spare change which goes towards my props.

Thank you everyone who commented so far, and I wish I did have a motion sensor inside!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice idea Skeleton owl..
I have 5 coffee cans im using
1 for each coin and then a mixed
maybe I should decor them too


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice i really like it, i think it may make one myself!


----------

